# Coffee in Sicily



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm headed to Sicily shortly and will be travelling pretty much all over (self drive).

Does anyone have any recommendations for coffee shops to visit?

Accommodation and sightseeing is all planned - but any tips on must-see places is welcomed.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Caltiglirone, Syracusa etc in fact every hill has a baroque town on top.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We're visiting both those places - staying in Syracusa


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Taormina is nice. It's all nice, apart from Gela.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Only visited North of the island. Palermo worth a visit, though i would not drive there unless you are on valium. Cefalu is lovely to the east. Coffee experience not to good anywhere. generic segafredo everywhere in dirty cafes.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have spent a lot of time at an amazing B&B near Modica, visiting Noto, Syracuse, Ragusa and surrounds. All worth a visit. Some of the best mosaics ive ever seen are near Piazza Armerina.

Unfortunately no coffee recommendations!

Edit: the tuna factory at Vendicari and the surrounding wetlands/ boardwalks was nice, good beach there too.

Lovely fresh seafood/pasta lunch at La Scala restaurant down the bottom corner at Portopalo De Cappo Passero. Local place, but must book, unfortunately there is nothing else in the town worth seeing but the best food ever and worth the trip!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Try asking in the third wave wichteln facebook group for coffee recommendation, more international users than here.


----------



## forzamb (Nov 25, 2015)

Taken from the Bar d'Italia guide 2016.

Caltagirone

ludica e Trieste

via Principe Amedio di Savoia, 22

Siracusa

Caffè Bonomo

c.so Gelone, 48

Gran caffè del Duomo

p.zza Duomo 18/19

Pasticceria Leonardi By Peruch

v.le Teocrito, 123

Rizzo

v.le Polibio, 72/80

Bar Tunisi

v.le Tunisi, 74

Viola Espresso Bar

c.so Matteotti, 51


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

You *must* see the Capucin Catacombs in Palermo

http://www.palermocatacombs.com/

Every other tourist site in the world pales in comparison....well almost


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

When I visited about four years ago I gave up looking for good coffee. the houses the houses

Instead I would recommend researching proper wood fired pizza - I had some really good wood fired pizza. I can even remember it now.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Its some time since was there. About 37 years ago when we went on a family holiday.

I had a couple of iced coffees which were awful - it was some time ago though.

I may have this wrong but I have memories of a very twisty road leading up to Taormina.

Amazing place - would love to return one day


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

And second in importance only to the coffee is what will you be driving?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's got to be something like this


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If I get an upgrade maybe - otherwise this...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

That looks more like Montalbano's car - are you doing any of the Montalbano trail?

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2013/jun/07/british-tourists-trail-inspector-montalbano


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Never heard of it...


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Glenn said:


> If I get an upgrade maybe - otherwise this...


We have to love the authenticity


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

lol, most cars in Sicily do look like that


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Never heard of it...


Montalbano is a Sicilian detective and there have been a few series of Montalbano and the Young Montalbano on BBC4 - based on novels. It's relatively slow paced, quirky and full of Sicilian landscape and food. I'd go to Sicily just to do some of the Montalbano stuff. The actor playing the older Montalbano is a huge star in Italy ( I understand from a pal who lives in Sardinia). He drives a beat up Punto and, of course, he uses a stove top and to be honest, it was one of the things that drew me into using one.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll post a pic when I'm there


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Never heard of Montelbano? *sighs* you're missing out...


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cafe Vabres on Via Michele Coppola in Palermo close to the central railway station does excellent speciality coffee filter and espresso. It's a down to earth local place specialising in cakes.

Alessio Vabres is the barista and son of the owner. He is very passionate about bringing speciality coffee to Sicily and has a micro roaster friend in Catania whose Ethiopian coffee I tried. Had a lot of Friedhats beans. He competes regularly in Italian barista competitions and placed 3rd this year.

He insisted on making us both a V60 and Gina of the same coffee to highlight the differences. At 3 EUR it's good value but it's a tough sell to most of the locals who watch with great interest as he makes a filter coffee.

The rest of Palermo is typical Italian espresso, hit and miss but usually drinkable.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

How odd you bumped this thread from 2016 Step21, I have been looking at cheap flights Palermo in February (I know it's off season but cheap and I have annual leave to use up) but Ryanair flight times aren't very good. Will definitely check this place out if I go!

Any restaurant or wine bar recommendations?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

aaronb said:


> How odd you bumped this thread from 2016 Step21, I have been looking at cheap flights Palermo in February (I know it's off season but cheap and I have annual leave to use up) but Ryanair flight times aren't very good. Will definitely check this place out if I go!
> 
> Any restaurant or wine bar recommendations?


 I did a search on Sicily and this thread came up so thought I'd add to it rather than start a new one. It would be better placed in the Cafes subsection. Maybe a mod could move it?

I can't help you on particular places for eating/ drinking we tend not to eat out much because my wife suffers from gluten and dairy allergies and it can be stressful worrying about what might or might not be in a particular dish or drink. So we always book somewhere that has cooking facilities. There's loads of fresh foods available from markets and shops.

Off season is a good time to go there, it averaged 20C last week. The locals are all garbed up like it's winter. They don't have a clue what winter is!

I hate Ryanair and avoid them like the plague. EasyJet flights were at good times from Milan. Possibly direct flights from Gatwick?

I'm sure you will enjoy it. It's a big chaotic place with loads of historic sights and interest. Transport network is generally pretty poor but cheap and air quality (due to exhaust fumes) not great away from the large central pedestrian areas. Sicily seems a lot poorer and less well maintained than say north Italy and round every beautiful corner there is a poorer side and a lot of dog shit and rubbish on pavements. Beware of pickpockets in busy areas - my phone got stolen from my rucksack in Central station.

I guess a rough diamond might be an apt description.


----------

